# Need modded Google video apk



## pls3399 (Jul 1, 2011)

Does anyone know where i can find the apk for Google Videos that allows you to watch rented movies on a rooted phone? Thank you


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

doesn't exist for ics yet


----------



## jasonpantuliano (Jul 25, 2011)

I never tried but couldn't u just use voodoo ota root keeper to temp unroot and then rent the movie


----------



## nmyeti (Jun 7, 2011)

use Voodoo OTA root keeper and temp unroot to rent and watch videos.


----------



## BarberAE (Feb 23, 2012)

Some roms have the fix already implemented.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

BarberAE said:


> Some roms have the fix already implemented.


Do you have a link for that?


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Please remember to keep non-device exclusive application issues/discussion in the Android Applications forum, and not device forums. Thanks!


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

From what I've read supersu by chainfire allows temp unroot as well. Not sure how well it works tho.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------

